# Sleeping in the pickup bed - not your vehicle



## MetalBryan (Nov 12, 2019)

I was taking the train to work this morning and looking at all the pickups without toppers in the commuter parking lots. I remembered taking naps in my pickup when I owned one....

Has anyone resorted to sleeping in the bed of an unoccupied pickup? FYI I'm not advocating this as a good idea just exploring the option. If you're in at midnight and out by 4am it seems the risk of getting caught by the owner (or driven around asleep) would be relatively low. It would also get you away from some of the wind and provide cover you don't get sleeping in the open.


----------



## Maxnomad (Nov 12, 2019)

Ive def slept in cars i found empty, but only when i knew noone was coming any time soon. Empty on the side of the road with those tow stickers in the window, or another time one i knew had been parked forever when i was homebumming. Rv's for sale


----------

